# Immigration Laws



## silverstilts (Oct 15, 2008)

Has anyone been following the new laws they are trying to pass down south as far as illegal immigrants and the immigration laws. Heard a little about it now can't seem to find anymore news or developments. But I do believe anyone caught hiring illegals should have every drop taken from them (whatever form of income, personal belongings, future Social Security or other sources of funding & programs) and this money to be used to stop illegals from entering our country then finding & sending those home that found there way here. Maybe those that think about hiring slave labor will think a little harder.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 23, 2008)

Yeah, Obama is pissed. He can't go into AZ now, no bc, no green card:smartass:


----------



## tricounty dwall (Apr 29, 2010)

i dont know how yall feel about the ******* but im tired of it.. they have our rates to a all time low.. they are here hanging and finishing for 3.00 a board.. yes i sad 3.00 a board.. and house .. its so bad here were having to turn key houses for 25.00 a board thats rock and installation


----------



## FOR THOSE ABOUT (Dec 19, 2008)

$3.00 to hang and $3.00 to finish? Makes you wonder what "Grand Jefe" is making off of them! You can get pi$$ed at them all you want but your anger would be better directed at the brother who is keeping them busy and making them want to cross that border.


----------



## tricounty dwall (Apr 29, 2010)

o i agree. its just sickning how bad the labor prices are falling for drywall..


----------



## A+ Texture LLC (Jan 10, 2009)

I was happy to hear the new law they are tryin to pass in AZ. I was like "finally a law a drywall contractor can love". Then the hellfire and brimstone came, we'll see what happens. Of course the dems are makin it out to be something that it's not. But that's to be expected I guess.


----------



## silverstilts (Oct 15, 2008)

Point taken that is why it is important for those making and changing the laws need to enforce with everything in there means to get this done and help the economy get back on track. If anyone hiring illegals had all there assets seized and they were halted back from collecting any future benefits from the government I would think that alone would make them realize it is not worth the risk. The government then could do what they do best with the assets ( which I won't go into) don't really care as long as it is not in the pockets of the offenders. Also just think of all the revenue the government would take in on all the legitimate tax money, this alone would make one think the government would stand up and take action since they like to squeeze everyone else for every penny they can. With all the lobbyist out there why don't more take affirmative action on something worth fighting for?


----------



## Hammy (Apr 24, 2010)

There is only one thing that is more important to a politician outside of the seemingly endless money and power they get, and that is how their constituents vote. Money and power will come naturally - that has been set up long ago. However, by not angering the masses, this will most likely lead to re-election; which means...more power and money.

It will be the anger of the populace with their dissenting vote that will fix this mess...not the government.


----------



## rebel20 (Jun 4, 2009)

I am in Germany but for a Bosten tea part I'll buy a ticket


----------



## silverstilts (Oct 15, 2008)

Hammy said:


> There is only one thing that is more important to a politician outside of the seemingly endless money and power they get, and that is how their constituents vote. Money and power will come naturally - that has been set up long ago. However, by not angering the masses, this will most likely lead to re-election; which means...more power and money.
> 
> It will be the anger of the populace with their dissenting vote that will fix this mess...not the government.


So what is everyone waiting for let us spread the word around, possibly we could make this topic one of interest to all with the ability to vote some into office that will not just try to make a difference , but will fight tooth & nails to get-r-done. Lets stir the pot some and get it cooking.


----------



## vandy (Apr 28, 2010)

I was recently undercut by an illegal. 

Job price was $17,000 and it was bid very fairly.

Illegal came in at $5500 and that includes materials.

How can a legit contractor compete?

I will do everything in my power to make his life very difficult with the proper authorities, and the homeowners as well...he ought to know better.
Time to blow the whistle on "contractors like this and customers like this:
Immigration shall be notified, the IRS shall be notified, the EPA shall be notified, hell I may even call some labor unions to set up their inflatable rats.

Enough is enough.


----------



## A+ Texture LLC (Jan 10, 2009)

vandy said:


> I was recently undercut by an illegal.
> 
> Job price was $17,000 and it was bid very fairly.
> 
> ...


 
I concur...


----------



## foxinteriorsllc (Oct 25, 2009)

silverstilts said:


> So what is everyone waiting for let us spread the word around, possibly we could make this topic one of interest to all with the ability to vote some into office that will not just try to make a difference , but will fight tooth & nails to get-r-done. Lets stir the pot some and get it cooking.


Numbersusa.com is a good site, they will hook you up with your state legislators fax numbers, e-mail, landlines & cell # so you can hound them till they can`t take it anymore, alipac.us is also agood site. Our government is not interested in fixing this problem it is up to us to motivate them.


----------



## jmr (Mar 22, 2010)

vandy said:


> I was recently undercut by an illegal.
> 
> Job price was $17,000 and it was bid very fairly.
> 
> ...


that's almost crazy even for illegal immigrant standards. 

some of the mexicans around here know their value. alot of them wont take anything under 12-14 cents labor for taping/hanging. so i guess that is somewhat a ray of hope.


----------



## YanaT (7 mo ago)

Hi friends, I recently needed legal help because I'm not very good at this sort of thing. I was referred to Paul Mankin. And he helped me, and he did it at an affordable price. If anyone has questions about divorce, alimony, division of property and things like that, you can go to him without fear.


----------

